# New member from ASF



## placebo (Jan 27, 2016)

Greetings.

I keep thinking this forum is ASF.  Anyways.  I am here to learn more about AAS.  I am on TRT and loving it.  Currenlty on a blast of test only.  My libido isn't as good as I'd like.


----------



## Riles (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## RTRNATE (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 28, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## placebo (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you all for warm welcome. 




OfficerFarva said:


> Get a better looking wife to take care of that libido issue. GICH!



lol, but I like your suggestion.


----------



## FenceGuyNH (Feb 2, 2016)

welcome


----------



## blergs. (Feb 4, 2016)

welcome!


----------



## bulltime8769 (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## the_predator (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 5, 2016)

*It?s been brought to my attention that as a board rep I should not ignore the new members section.*


*Soooooo????*


*Welcome to the forum.*
*Please be sure to read and follow the rules.*
*You will find a wealth of valuable information and experience in the forum posts and the community veterans.*
*Remember?RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH.*
*We look forward to your constructive contributions to this community.*


----------

